
Brain clue may explain autism 'hug avoidance' - epi0Bauqu
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/8511100.stm
======
theblackbox
I thought this was already widely accepted as simply a control issue?

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hug_machine>
<http://www.grandin.com/inc/squeeze.html>

~~~
AndrewDucker
Just because something is widely accepted does not make it true.

~~~
theblackbox
This is a theory, by definition it is "widely accepted" until falsified or
until a "better" theory is proposed.

------
wglb
This story also referenced <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1119814>. This
seems to be the source, although not referenced in TFA.

------
thinkcomp
I would be the first to cheer if I thought some actual progress were being
made with research, but this seems misleading. Fragile X syndrome is not
autism, and autism is poorly defined to start with.

------
wakeupthedawn
Why don't we just ask Carly Fleischmann?

[http://abcnews.go.com/Health/story?id=4311223&page=1](http://abcnews.go.com/Health/story?id=4311223&page=1)

